# hk3's Big Payback!!



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

hk3 (Hal) asked me to purchase something for him recently and offered to put together a "Sampler" for me.....
All I can say is WOW!!! Anytime you need anything, don't hesitate to ask!! :tu


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

hk3(Hal) is a great guy!

Nice hit!:tu Those look yummy! http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=tongue/tongue0022.gif


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

DAMN! What a smack down.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Holy shizz... what did you have to buy him? A new car?!

That's just plain loony...


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Enjoy my friend! Give us some ratings once you get to smoking those bad boys!

:tu


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

If you are wonderind Mr. Maduro... From left to right-

Hoyo DBL '04, Hoyo DBL '06, Hoyo Churchill '06, Upmann Magnum 50 EL '05, Upmann No. 2's '07, Partagas EL '03, Hoyo Regalos EL '07, R&J Petit Piramide '05, Cuaba Distinguido '05, Partagas Presidente '07, Sancho Panza Sancho '00, Partagas Conn. 1 '06, ERDM '06, Cohiba Silgo? '06, San Cristobal Punta '05, San Cristobal Officios '07, SLR A's '06, Monte 4's '05, PLPC's '05, ERDM Choix Supreme '05, JL No. 2 '06, Custom Roll '07, R&J Cedros No. 3 '05..... Most of them are ready to burn! Start a fire!!!!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow, Very nice! :tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

What a hit.

Holy moly , that is huge.....:tu


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

That is an epic smackdown!


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Man, you got beat down! Great sticks! :ss


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Dayum that is one heck of a hit, and does my heart good to see Patrick take a deserving smackdown :ss


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

When you gonna fire up that "wheel" Pat?


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

hk3 said:


> When you gonna fire up that "wheel" Pat?


The wheel was split in half already!!  But thanks again for everything you've done for me Hal!! :tu


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

:r You got your butt handed back to you. Nice hit Hal.


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

erm. ouwch?

haha nice hit, i think thats one of the biggest bombs i have seen so far here in my short duration of gorillaism 

James.


----------



## baglorious (Jan 26, 2007)

*HOLY CRAP!!!*

That is a monster of a bomb. Sometimes I like to calculate the values of various bombs. This one made my head hurt.


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

Damn big bomb. Great hit!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

txdyna65 said:


> Dayum that is one heck of a hit, and does my heart good to see Patrick take a deserving smackdown :ss


:tpd:

:r
Met your match Patrick!!!


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

WOW!!! That is some sampler!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Wow, Very nice! :tu


I'm with Tony!

Nicely done! WOW!

All the best,
Al


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

That had him tucking his tail between his legs


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

hk3 >>> :sl <<<< Mr.Maduro​
That is what I call a *SAMPLER. :ss*


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Excellent payback Hal. I am scared. :mn


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

..... NICE HIT:dr:dr


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

WOW!!! Thats some sampler!!!:tu:tu


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

DAYMN!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

That's a sampler? :r
I think the word sampler has been redefined.
It's kind of neat how gorilla math works.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Keep a look-out..... I hear these things tend to drop at random times and on random people!


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

hk3 said:


> Keep a look-out..... I hear these things tend to drop at random times and on random people!


This scares me and I am not even a target.

Way to go hk3! You certainly knocked the door off it's hinges.


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow. Nice hit!!!!


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow! That is a great hit on a very deserving BOTL. Well done, my man!


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

One Word

PWNED!:gn


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

*WOW!!!* Now that is what you call an Italian hit!! Bravo, quella era una bomba stupefacente!!! :dr :dr :tu :tu

Enjoy the spoils, you deserve it!! :tu :tu


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> hk3 (Hal) asked me to purchase something for him recently and offered to put together a "Sampler" for me.....
> All I can say is WOW!!! Anytime you need anything, don't hesitate to ask!! :tu


Great hit!

Always good to see Patrick get bombed.


----------

